# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تهران برم، البرز برم، یا که قم برم، کدومو برم؟

## Bahar1377

سلام رفقا
۱- پرستاری مازاد تهران- پردیس شهیدبهشتی
۲- پرستاری روزانه البرز یا قم

----------


## nikman

> سلام رفقا
> ۱- پرستاری مازاد تهران- پردیس شهیدبهشتی
> ۲- پرستاری روزانه البرز یا قم


گزینه2
چون هزینه روی دست خونوادت نمیندازه توی این شرایط اقتصادی .
مازاد و پردیس،فقط اسمشون قشنگه!

خلاصه،خود دانی؛خوب فکرکن 
بعد برو بانو جان

----------


## Bahar1377

ارزش داره طلاهامو بفروشم برم مازاد تهران ؟؟
یا یه کاری پیدا کنم ماهی یه تومن حقوق بگیرم؟ 
بچه ها تو رو خدا کمک کنید. شدیدا بین دوراهی گیر کردم.
اگه تهران برم دوره های بیمارستانیم تو تهرانه و نزدیک خونمون و از لجاظ رفت و امد خیلی خوبه.

----------


## Bahar1377

شنیدم پشتیبانای قلمچی ماهی ۵۰۰ میگیرن . نظرتون چیه برم پشتیبان قلمچی بشم
خودمم دو تا عروسک هر ماهی درست کنم و بفروشم میشه ۵۰۰.
در مجموع میشه ماهی ۱ تومن.

----------


## Bahar1377

از ترم ۳ و ۴ هم که میرم بیمارستان کار میکنم، خرج دانشگام درمیاد.

----------


## Colonius

روزانه برو الکی خودتو اذیت نکن

----------


## Colonius

به چیزی هم تو امتیاز مینوسم بخونید

----------


## A.H.D

> سلام رفقا
> ۱- پرستاری مازاد تهران- پردیس شهیدبهشتی
> ۲- پرستاری روزانه البرز یا قم


سلام؛
اگر واقعا البرز قبول میشی روزانه، همونو برید نزدیک شهرت هم هست...دانشگاه خوبی هم داره البرز و حتی قم

----------


## BRUH

شما گفتی بازم دلتون میخواد کنکور بدین و اینکه تو هیچکدوم نمیتونید انصراف بدین 
پس برید سراغ روزانه خودتونو اذیت  نکنید
قم رو که بیخیال :Yahoo (4): 
اگر بر اساس مسافت میخواید بزنید
البرز
اراک
کاشان
در اولویتتون باشه  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Bahar1377

> سلام؛اگر واقعا البرز قبول میشی روزانه، همونو برید نزدیک شهرت هم هست...دانشگاه خوبی هم داره البرز و حتی قم


اره البرز صد درصد قبولم. ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## Bahar1377

پایان رای گیری، تصویب شد :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 

روزانه البرز

----------


## parsa01

> شما گفتی بازم دلتون میخواد کنکور بدین و اینکه تو هیچکدوم نمیتونید انصراف بدین 
> پس برید سراغ روزانه خودتونو اذیت  نکنید
> قم رو که بیخیال
> اگر بر اساس مسافت میخواید بزنید
> البرز
> اراک
> کاشان
> در اولویتتون باشه


اقا چرا جو میدی راجب قم ، برادر بر اساس اطلاعات حرف نزن نه شکمی :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## BRUH

> اقا چرا جو میدی راجب قم ، برادر بر اساس اطلاعات حرف نزن نه شکمی


والا شنیدم دانشکده هاش آقایون خانم ها جدان  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parsa01

تعداد بیمارستانا و امکانات دانشگاه و خوابگاه و جمعیت قم رو با اراک و کاشان و البرز مقایسه کنین میفهمین که قم خیلی بهتره ، واقعا چرا انقدر جو الکی میدن بعضیا

----------


## parsa01

> والا شنیدم دانشکده هاش آقایون خانم ها جدان


نه والا علوم پزشکی اینجوری نی ، من تو پزشکیم اتفاقا حراست خدایی خیلی خوبه ولی خب کلا بومیای قمی ، مقید و نسبتا بیشترشون باحجاب هستن

----------


## BRUH

> نه والا علوم پزشکی اینجوری نی ، من تو پزشکیم اتفاقا حراست خدایی خیلی خوبه ولی خب کلا بومیای قمی ، مقید و نسبتا بیشترشون باحجاب هستن


عه پس عذر میخوام من اشتباه شنیدم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## anis79

> والا شنیدم دانشکده هاش آقایون خانم ها جدان


واقعا جدا میکنن؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## parsa01

> واقعا جدا میکنن؟


نه دیگه بالاتر نوشتم فقط فنی مهندسی قم جدا میکنن علوم پزشکی اینجوری نی :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Bahar1377

بچه ها دارم دیووووونه میشم. وقتی به قیافه ی غمگین مامان و بابام نگاه میکنم اصلا نمیتونم تصمیم بگیرم. نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم. هر لحظه تصمیمم عوض میشه. من ۴ سال کنکور دادم به خاطر پزشکی. نیاوردم. حالا خودم از اینکه امسال پرستاری میارم راضی ام. اما یه چیزی داغوووووونم میکنه. اونم اینه که مامان و بابام اصلا خوشحال نیستند. من پرستاری هم برم موفق ترین دختر فامیل حساب میشم.حتی از شاخ ترین پسر فامیل که میکروبیولوژی خونده بود همه بهش میگفتند دکتر :Yahoo (21):  هم موفق ترم. اون ۱۹۰۰۰ شده بود ، اونم کنکور تجربی ۱۵ سال پیش. من رتبم تو سختترین کنکور قرن ۵۷۰۰ شده. در اصل خانوادم باید خوشحال باشند ، اما نیستند.
من اشک شوق مادرم و ندیدم، من ذوق و خوشحالی بابام و ندیدم. این قضیه داره نابووووودم میکنه. دارم از پا درمیام.  دیگه حق پشت کنکور موندن هم ندارم. من چه شکلی تو این چهارسال تو چشای مامان بابام نگاه کنم‌ . چه شکلی این چهارسال و تحمل کنم؟؟؟!!! مگه من چندسالمه که حس میکنم ، دیگه توان ادامه ی این زندگیو ندارم. 
خدایا خودت یه راهی بزار جلوپام. همه درا به روم بستس.خودت راه درستو نشونم بده. خودت یکاری کن مامان بابام خوشحال باشند. :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## BRUH

> بچه ها دارم دیووووونه میشم. وقتی به قیافه ی غمگین مامان و بابام نگاه میکنم اصلا نمیتونم تصمیم بگیرم. نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم. هر لحظه تصمیمم عوض میشه. من ۴ سال کنکور دادم به خاطر پزشکی. نیاوردم. حالا خودم از اینکه امسال پرستاری میارم راضی ام. اما یه چیزی داغوووووونم میکنه. اونم اینه که مامان و بابام اصلا خوشحال نیستند. من پرستاری هم برم موفق ترین دختر فامیل حساب میشم.حتی از شاخ ترین پسر فامیل که میکروبیولوژی خونده بود همه بهش میگفتند دکتر هم موفق ترم. اون ۱۹۰۰۰ شده بود ، اونم کنکور تجربی ۱۵ سال پیش. من رتبم تو سختترین کنکور قرن ۵۷۰۰ شده. در اصل خانوادم باید خوشحال باشند ، اما نیستند.
> من اشک شوق مادرم و ندیدم، من ذوق و خوشحالی بابام و ندیدم. این قضیه داره نابووووودم میکنه. دارم از پا درمیام.  دیگه حق پشت کنکور موندن هم ندارم. من چه شکلی تو این چهارسال تو چشای مامان بابام نگاه کنم‌ . چه شکلی این چهارسال و تحمل کنم؟؟؟!!! مگه من چندسالمه که حس میکنم ، دیگه توان ادامه ی این زندگیو ندارم. 
> خدایا خودت یه راهی بزار جلوپام. همه درا به روم بستس.خودت راه درستو نشونم بده. خودت یکاری کن مامان بابام خوشحال باشند.


حتما نباید همه پزشک بشن...
متاسفانه جو فرهنگی کشور ما طوریه که انقدر همه عزت نفس و اعتماد به نفس ندارن فکر میکنن همه باید دکتر بشن تا موفق شن
یا حتی فکر میکنن فقط دکترها پولدارن 
در صورتی که هیچی اطلاع ندارن و به قول معروف خارج گود نشستن و میگن لنگش کن  :Yahoo (21): 
دیروز داشتم با فامیل صحبت میکردم سر همین قضیه که مثلا پزشکی این سختی ها رو داره بعد اونا میگفتن ها چیه تنبلی میخوای بخوری بخوابی  :Yahoo (21): 
مهم اینه که آدم تو هر رشته ای میره تلاش کنه و بهترین خودش بشه
شاید موقع اشک شوق نرسیده
شاید برای شما وقتیه که یک سرپرستار موفق توی یکی از بهترین بیمارستان های ایران بشید
یا وقتی رفتید آزمون RN دادین و رفتین آلمان و بریتانیا و...  :Yahoo (8): 
فقط به حس درونیتون توجه کنید ببینید واقعا پرستاری رو دوست دارید از صمیم قلب؟
من خودم سال قبل برای پرستاری زحمت کشیدم چون با دوستم قرار گذاشته بودیم با هم بریم و بریم خارج کشور و اینا ولی خودم هیچ علاقه ای نداشتم
ولی خلاصه ایشون قبول نشد و اصلا براش مهم نبود  :Yahoo (21): 
اگر واقعا پرستاری رو دوست داری انتخابش کن و اصلا دیگه برات مهم نباشه حرف بقیه
چند تا کتاب روانشناسی هم بخون عزت نفس و اعتماد به نفست رو تقویت کن تا حرف بقیه برات مهم نباشه  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## nikman

لطفا 15تا رشته ی متفاوتی که دوستشون داری و طبق شرایطی که دراون هستی،اولویت بندی شده باشه.
صفر و صد بودن خوب نیست یعنی این که بگی فقط رشته اولی میارم یا هیچی دیگه!!
همه انسان ها،علاقشون ابعاد زیادی داره.بدی قضیه اینه که ما چسبیدیم فقط به یک نوع رشته!
این ویژگی:صفر یا صد بودن،بدترین ضرر رو به عمر و جوانی و زندگیمون میزنه :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## After4Ever

قم نیا

----------


## After4Ever

> بچه ها دارم دیووووونه میشم. وقتی به قیافه ی غمگین مامان و بابام نگاه میکنم اصلا نمیتونم تصمیم بگیرم. نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم. هر لحظه تصمیمم عوض میشه. من ۴ سال کنکور دادم به خاطر پزشکی. نیاوردم. حالا خودم از اینکه امسال پرستاری میارم راضی ام. اما یه چیزی داغوووووونم میکنه. اونم اینه که مامان و بابام اصلا خوشحال نیستند. من پرستاری هم برم موفق ترین دختر فامیل حساب میشم.حتی از شاخ ترین پسر فامیل که میکروبیولوژی خونده بود همه بهش میگفتند دکتر هم موفق ترم. اون ۱۹۰۰۰ شده بود ، اونم کنکور تجربی ۱۵ سال پیش. من رتبم تو سختترین کنکور قرن ۵۷۰۰ شده. در اصل خانوادم باید خوشحال باشند ، اما نیستند.
> من اشک شوق مادرم و ندیدم، من ذوق و خوشحالی بابام و ندیدم. این قضیه داره نابووووودم میکنه. دارم از پا درمیام.  دیگه حق پشت کنکور موندن هم ندارم. من چه شکلی تو این چهارسال تو چشای مامان بابام نگاه کنم‌ . چه شکلی این چهارسال و تحمل کنم؟؟؟!!! مگه من چندسالمه که حس میکنم ، دیگه توان ادامه ی این زندگیو ندارم. 
> خدایا خودت یه راهی بزار جلوپام. همه درا به روم بستس.خودت راه درستو نشونم بده. خودت یکاری کن مامان بابام خوشحال باشند.



ببین من پزشکی می خونم
در یک کلام تو این مملکت در هیچ جا برامون naridan که خوشحال باشیم و دلمون خوش کنیم
ببین پزشکی بخونی
7 سال عمومی
4 سال تخصص (بهترین بهترین بهترین حالت)
4 سالم یک جای خیلی بد باید طرح بدی
بعدش هم 2 سال باید بیای تهران کار کنی
بعدش میتونی مطب بزنی
پس از انتخابت راضی باش به خونوادت بگو نمی خوام 40 سالگی به کار برسم پرستاری بعد 4 سال میری دنبال کارت!!!!

در مورد قم: مزخرف ترین شهر ایران هستش
در حد کابل
فقط یک خصلت داره نزدیک به تهرانه
اگر خونوادت میتونند برو پردیس ایران شهید بهشتی تهران

----------


## Bahar1377

> ببین من پزشکی می خونم
> در یک کلام تو این مملکت در هیچ جا برامون naridan که خوشحال باشیم و دلمون خوش کنیم
> ببین پزشکی بخونی
> 7 سال عمومی
> 4 سال تخصص (بهترین بهترین بهترین حالت)
> 4 سالم یک جای خیلی بد باید طرح بدی
> بعدش هم 2 سال باید بیای تهران کار کنی
> بعدش میتونی مطب بزنی
> پس از انتخابت راضی باش به خونوادت بگو نمی خوام 40 سالگی به کار برسم پرستاری بعد 4 سال میری دنبال کارت!!!!
> ...


آره ممنون از راهنماییتون، پردیس شهید بهشتی نیارم، نهایتا البرز قبولم

----------


## Aguila Roja

> سلام رفقا
> ۱- پرستاری مازاد تهران- پردیس شهیدبهشتی
> ۲- پرستاری روزانه البرز یا قم


به نظر من تهران

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ببین من پزشکی می خونم
> در یک کلام تو این مملکت در هیچ جا برامون naridan که خوشحال باشیم و دلمون خوش کنیم
> ببین پزشکی بخونی
> 7 سال عمومی
> 4 سال تخصص (بهترین بهترین بهترین حالت)
> 4 سالم یک جای خیلی بد باید طرح بدی
> بعدش هم 2 سال باید بیای تهران کار کنی
> بعدش میتونی مطب بزنی
> پس از انتخابت راضی باش به خونوادت بگو نمی خوام 40 سالگی به کار برسم پرستاری بعد 4 سال میری دنبال کارت!!!!


کسی رو برای انتخاب رشته زور نکردن حتمن پزشکی بزنه......انتخاب رشته براساس شناختی که از رشته ها به دست میاریم و با درنظرگرفتن علاقه حاصل میشه

خب کسی که قراره پزشکی انتخاب کنه باید قبلش از سختی هاش هم خبر بگیره....

اگه آدم واقعن بدونه داره وارد چه رشته ای میشه و برای چی داره اون رشته رو انتخاب میکنه احتمال پشیمون شدنش تقریبن صفره.....

----------


## Bahar1377

خب دوستان اینم نتیجه گیری نهایی که با مشورت خانواده انجام شد
1_ پرستاری روزانه تهران
2- پرستاری روزانه بهشتی
3- پرستاری روزانه ایران
4- پرستاری مازاد تهران
5- پرستاری پردیس شهید بهشتی
6- پرستاری روزانه البرز

علی برکت الله

----------


## m.m.k

این رو هم توجه داشته باشید که پردیس علاوه بر شهریه سرسام اورش در کارت دانشجوییتون هم پردیس ذکر میشه.شاید بعضیا بدشون بیاد

----------


## Bahar1377

> این رو هم توجه داشته باشید که پردیس علاوه بر شهریه سرسام اورش در کارت دانشجوییتون هم پردیس ذکر میشه.شاید بعضیا بدشون بیاد


ممنونم از یادآوریتون.
چون مامانم بیماره و باید تو کارای خونه کمک کنم و از طرفی تک فرزندم اگه شهرستان بزنم مامانم باید تنهایی زیادی و تحمل کنه. ترجیح میدم همین تهران برم.

----------


## Mahdis79

> بچه ها دارم دیووووونه میشم. وقتی به قیافه ی غمگین مامان و بابام نگاه میکنم اصلا نمیتونم تصمیم بگیرم. نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم. هر لحظه تصمیمم عوض میشه. من ۴ سال کنکور دادم به خاطر پزشکی. نیاوردم. حالا خودم از اینکه امسال پرستاری میارم راضی ام. اما یه چیزی داغوووووونم میکنه. اونم اینه که مامان و بابام اصلا خوشحال نیستند. من پرستاری هم برم موفق ترین دختر فامیل حساب میشم.حتی از شاخ ترین پسر فامیل که میکروبیولوژی خونده بود همه بهش میگفتند دکتر هم موفق ترم. اون ۱۹۰۰۰ شده بود ، اونم کنکور تجربی ۱۵ سال پیش. من رتبم تو سختترین کنکور قرن ۵۷۰۰ شده. در اصل خانوادم باید خوشحال باشند ، اما نیستند.
> من اشک شوق مادرم و ندیدم، من ذوق و خوشحالی بابام و ندیدم. این قضیه داره نابووووودم میکنه. دارم از پا درمیام.  دیگه حق پشت کنکور موندن هم ندارم. من چه شکلی تو این چهارسال تو چشای مامان بابام نگاه کنم‌ . چه شکلی این چهارسال و تحمل کنم؟؟؟!!! مگه من چندسالمه که حس میکنم ، دیگه توان ادامه ی این زندگیو ندارم. 
> خدایا خودت یه راهی بزار جلوپام. همه درا به روم بستس.خودت راه درستو نشونم بده. خودت یکاری کن مامان بابام خوشحال باشند.


مگه نمیخواسی بری مازاد سال دیگه هم کنکور بدی؟؟؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خب دوستان اینم نتیجه گیری نهایی که با مشورت خانواده انجام شد
> 1_ پرستاری روزانه تهران
> 2- پرستاری روزانه بهشتی
> 3- پرستاری روزانه ایران
> 4- پرستاری مازاد تهران
> 5- پرستاری پردیس شهید بهشتی
> 6- پرستاری روزانه البرز
> 
> علی برکت الله



*ایشالا هم دانشگاهی بشیم *

----------


## Bahar1377

> مگه نمیخواسی بری مازاد سال دیگه هم کنکور بدی؟؟؟


والا من شب میخوابم، صبح پامیشم نظرم عوض میشه :Yahoo (23): 
سپردم دست خدا. گفتم هرجور خودت صلاح میدونی. اگه روزانه آوردم که هیچ.
اگه مازاد و پردیس آوردم اگه دیدم ته دلم خوشحال نیست، دوباره کنکور میدم سال بعد.

----------


## Bahar1377

> *ایشالا هم دانشگاهی بشیم *


واااای ،آره احتمالش هست :Yahoo (76):

----------


## m.m.k

> ممنونم از یادآوریتون.
> چون مامانم بیماره و باید تو کارای خونه کمک کنم و از طرفی تک فرزندم اگه شهرستان بزنم مامانم باید تنهایی زیادی و تحمل کنه. ترجیح میدم همین تهران برم.


خواهش میکنم.اگه اینطوره که قطعا محلیت مهم تره برای شما

----------

